# Is it Illegal to Medicate a Horse w/o Owner Consent



## Mylittlepinto (Apr 8, 2021)

I board my horse who currently has a small wound (being cared for by me). I found out recently that someone else was medicating it without my knowledge or consent (I was treating it, didnt need/ask for help), assuming with a topical treatment but I was shocked and didn't think to ask at the time.
I'm worried it could have turned dangerous if the treatments reacted, or caused an allergic reaction.
Is this legal?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would think that it would depend on who did the medicating and why. If it was the barn owner - depending on the contract you signed - they may have somethin stipulated in the wording that allows them to render aid.

If it is a person that saw a wound and thought it needed to be handled quickly to avoid further injury (and were not aware that you were caring for it) - that could just be a good Samaritan type thing.

They should have contacted you before doing any of this and I would address that but without knowing the full context of what happened - it's hard to say.

Yes mixing certain drugs and even topicals can potentially cause a serious issue. That should also be addressed. Hope all is well.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It could be illegal. I would first ask around the barn nicely as to whom has medicated your horse. I would then tell them not to do so . If they see a problem alert the barn owner whom can then alert you .


----------

